# Tested true freedom yesterday



## RAKAMRAK (Jul 21, 2013)

Yesterday I was going to a friend's place to visit. This friend has two one year old twins. So I took my camera with me along with the recently bought four YN 622Cs. I do not have any ETTL flash, so I put three Nikon SB 28DXs at 1/2 and 1/4th power on top of three bookshelves directed towards the ceiling. The walls were coloured, so the white ceiling was my best bet for reflecting the light. Now, earlier I used to use cables to fire my flashes remotely, and that was cumbersome and clumsy. Boy, yesterday with the four YN622Cs (one on top of my camera, and the other three with the three SB 28DXs) it was so much easy and fun photographing the twins. I was not going for any dramatic lighting, I just wanted enough soft light to use a shutter speed fast enough to capture the twins's activities indoors (and the sudden moments like the photo below where one of the babies falling down after throwing a tantrum). It felt so great just to be able to reposition the lights without breaking a sweat. Some photos from yesterday attached. (Now I need to learn a bit of more post processing) Your comments are most welcome.

PS: YN 622Cs are my first remote flash transceivers. And they seem to work just great in manual mode.


----------

